# WTF! Weight loss, Dbol?



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 17, 2011)

Whats up guys,

I have been cruising for several months now @ 300mg of enanthate a week.  5 days ago I started taking 30mg of Dbol a day to get me ready for my cyp/deca cycle starting in two weeks.  I', 5'9", and I stand around 208-210lbs, but last night I was down to 206, and this morning I was at 202lbs!!!!!  WTF?

It has been a long time since I was that low on the scale!  I understand weight can fluctuate, but this just doesnt seem right.  I have NOT changed my diet, because I have been on a bulk of 4,000-4,500 calories a day.  I'm really confused here.... any ideas???????


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2011)

Go by how your clothes fit. Scales will deceive you.

How do your pants fit around the waist ? Are your shirts tight at the shoulder and around your neck.

You will drive yourself insane if you  hop in the scale everyday. it's too late for me, I'm already insane. 

Best way to judge your size is by how your clothes fit.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything seems to fit fine, I guess... but a 6lb loss???  If I wanted weight loss I woulda popped clen!!  I'm just really confused...


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2011)

just because you have lost a few pounds doesn't mean you have lost mass. You could very well be larger even though you have lost a few pounds. 

If you clothes are starting to fit loose then you are losing mass. Trust me man, stay away from the scale unless you are dieting.


----------



## GMO (Feb 17, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Everything seems to fit fine, I guess... but a 6lb loss???  If I wanted weight loss I woulda popped clen!!  I'm just really confused...




That is strange...I am a freak about my weight, so I step on the scale almost everyday.  I will fluctuate 2-3 lbs, but not six.  But if I were you, I wouldn't worry b/c if your d-bol is g2g, you're going to recoup that 6 lbs quickly.  D-bol packs mass on like no other mg per mg.


----------



## cutright (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^This is true...on the scale I dropped 4lbs after one workout...cardio and arm blast...don't sweat it....that Dbol is going to blow you up...as long as its real


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> That is strange*...I am a freak about my weight, so I step on the scale almost everyday*. I will fluctuate 2-3 lbs, but not six. But if I were you, I wouldn't worry b/c if your d-bol is g2g, you're going to recoup that 6 lbs quickly. D-bol packs mass on like no other mg per mg.


 
Haha me too.  Do you guys think it could be water consumption??


----------



## GMO (Feb 17, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Haha me too.  Do you guys think it could be water consumption??




If you recently started drinking a lot of water, then yes it could be.  The more H2o you drink, the less water weight you're going to carry.  Since you've been running test, you were bound to have a little water retention.  It is best to drink close to 2 gallons of H2O a day when on cycle IMO.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> If you recently started drinking a lot of water, then yes it could be. The more H2o you drink, the less water weight you're going to carry. Since you've been running test, you were bound to have a little water retention. It is best to drink close to 2 gallons of H2O a day when on cycle IMO.


 
Well I havent changed the amount of water I've been drinking...

I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

That aint' cool.  Its fuckin' chilly
And chilly aint never been cool.  ........the late George Carlin


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2011)

I found when I started d bol the first week and ahalf my weight went down I was pissed! But now three weeks in i have gained all the weight back look much harder and now gaining rapidly. Dont sweat it bro I think the d bol might burn a little fat at the same time as adding muscle IMO.


----------



## MDR (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm guessing things will turn around with a little more time.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I found when I started d bol the first week and ahalf my weight went down I was pissed! But now three weeks in i have gained all the weight back look much harder and now gaining rapidly. Dont sweat it bro I think the d bol might burn a little fat at the same time as adding muscle IMO.


 
I really hope you're right!


----------



## Pumped340 (Nov 7, 2012)

Old thread, but any update? I just started Dbol friday at 25mg/day and have lost a few pounds and workouts have sucked. I don't understand it unless it's fake. Bumping it up to 50mg on workout days 25mg on off days starting today.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a relative noob at this anabolic stuff but my experience with dbol was that it took about a week for good feelings, appetite, and weight gain (water mostly) to kick in, and a week and a half for the strength.  I went 50 mg/day mostly.

EDIT:  Noticed D-Lats above said pretty much the same thing already.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 7, 2012)

ROID said:


> just because you have lost a few pounds doesn't mean you have lost mass. You could very well be larger even though you have lost a few pounds.
> 
> If you clothes are starting to fit loose then you are losing mass. *Trust me man, stay away from the scale unless you are dieting*.



agreed


----------



## Pumped340 (Nov 7, 2012)

chocolatemalt said:


> I'm a relative noob at this anabolic stuff but my experience with dbol was that it took about a week for good feelings, appetite, and weight gain (water mostly) to kick in, and a week and a half for the strength.  I went 50 mg/day mostly.
> 
> EDIT:  Noticed D-Lats above said pretty much the same thing already.



I really hope thats the same with me. I just upped it to 50mg on workout days and 25mg on off days. It's just that with superdrol I was gaining weight within just a couple of days, 7-8lb in the 1st week with large size and strength gains following that. So far on dbol no size or strength gain at all. Today is day 6, 1st day at 50mg.


----------

